# Lake Ashtabula Fishing Report



## Miller

I'm back! Fishing has been so so as of late on Ashtabula. The perch fishing has slowed down considerably, but walleyes have been making up for it. Working the deep flats off of the drop offs with neps and picking up some decent walleyes during early and late periods. They should be moving shallow soon.


----------



## Miller

Fishing the past 5 days has been great.Fished north of sibley all weekend and picked up more perch than I can count.All the while picked up my limit of walleyes as well,but nothing over 20 inches.

Everyone I talk to is having great fishing, it should continue.


----------



## roadtriprod

I tryed fishing it today also I was the red lund that met you at noon. We fished on the other side of the island and got nothing! I couldnt even mark anything on my X15. What should we try? Do you have any good spots or way points to try? I have about 5 days left before I go to work for the summer. Please help!!!


----------



## Miller

Have you tried any of ther areas where the rivers spill in?


----------



## Miller

My nephew pulled up a 27" walleye yesterday after school.

Only fish caught all day but it was worth it.


----------



## Miller

Fishing has picked up north of Sibley. Sunday morning the fish moved through the shallows in force, at times you could literally see them doing it.Slip bobbers tipped with fatheads or crawlers allowed us a good limit of walleyes, all eaters.


----------



## Doug Panchot

Miller I heard that this weekend the fishing picked up. Hopefully I can get up there after work sometime this week! I also heard the crappies and smallies have been hitting down towards the dam.


----------



## Brad Anderson

How far north?? By the island or further north by the bridge?? Haven't fished algaebula in a while, thinking about giving it a chance. Family has a cabin by katie olson, anything biting down there? Thanks for any info


----------



## Miller

My fishing partner might kill me for this but we got them near the island. White colors worked the best - a little tip.


----------



## Miller

Its been awhile since the bite dropped in my neck of the lake, were working pretty hard for our fish so I might look elsewhere this weekend.


----------



## Maverick

It's still the dead sea!!!Bullheads - Bullheads- Bullheads!!!
:sniper: :withstupid: uke:

Mav....


----------



## Maverick

More Bullheads!!! Didn't they just have a tournament to get rid of some of those damn things? They keep eating all my bait? Or are those golden things really bullheads? :withstupid: They sure do taste damn good though!
Still no bronze backs yet? Anyone know where to find them?

Mav....


----------



## Miller

Lies I tell you Mav, all lies! :lol:

Nothign steller but we've been doing quite well. I look forward to the big rushes on Hobart, etc. as it keeps the lake quiet. More of the lakes usual suspects, decent perch and some nice walleyes. The walleye bite is very narrow in regards to time periods, so make use of it.


----------



## Maverick

I can't lie! Some of those on my picture forum from Ast. I just like to steer the crowd away when I'm ginging them! I haven't iced fished it but summer time is different!!!
I had some Awesome times there this summer?

Mav....


----------

